# Brute will not start!!!!



## EDL BRUTE (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is the deal with my 05 brute 650 sra, when on a lil trail ride last night nothing crazy no mud or water just a normal ride brute ran great!

Now for the bad i got home and it wouldnt crank up, it acted like it wanted to but never did. So i checked for spark and fule every thing is fine there i even put new plugs in it and still nothing just truns over but wont fire up.

I got a buddys cdi box out of his 07 650 think mine could be bad and still nothing same thing turns over but wont fire up. What could have gone south on it? I did see that i didnt put my snorkle plugs in when i got it home. I have drained the bowls on the carbs nothing out of the norm there. Also it wont even fire up with starting fluid.

What could be worng with it?!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you didnt flick the little red kill switch on the handlebars did ya?
spray any ether?


----------



## EDL BRUTE (Aug 25, 2009)

No kill swith is ok, i had thought that too! dont have any ether guess i may need to go get some. any thing electrical you can think like a safety switch? do the 05 have a roll over switch in them like the new brutes do?

I did fill iy up with gas before the ride, me and my buddy got gas from the same pump. Could i have bad gas? thing is ih 2010 mud pro runs fine tho.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I know you said you drained the bowls but since you didnt plug thats exactly where my mind goes. Flooded. Drain them again after having let it sit today and then try to fire her off again. Dont choke it and dont give it any gas just let it fire. If she sounds like she's starting to fire off maybe give it a tiny tiny bit of throttle but not much.


I've seen people stand there w/ a flooded bike, and continue to try to start it while holding the throttle wide open..... :34: Won't ever understand why people do that....


----------



## EDL BRUTE (Aug 25, 2009)

ITS ALIVE!!!!!:rockn: 

Thanks polaris for info, took me about 30mins of starting it and giving a lil bit of gas and it finally fired up! It smoked blue for about 5mins but cleared right up, now its off to change the oil smells like gas bad.

Allways plug your snorkels or its a pain to get it running!!!

:mimbrules:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah the smoke was probably from all the raw fuel in cylinders. Glad you got it back running!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, I learned the hard way bout pluggin' the airbox snorkel. 

Good call P, thats where I was headed, till I read on.

Thats why MIMB is Tha' Whip!:rockn:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

So far I've been lucky... I always remember to plug the snorkel when I load up to head TO the park, but after all the fun riding and "tasty" beverages, I've forgotten to plug it on the way home a couple times... Hasn't flooded out yet thankfully!


----------



## donedealin (Aug 21, 2010)

What is the reason for plugging the snorkel and should you plug it when you store it in the garage?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

the air rushing past draws up fuel and drains into the cylinders and floods it out


----------



## donedealin (Aug 21, 2010)

I gotcha ,so no need to plug if you ride it around the yard then store in garage.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ correct. And there's not a NEED to plug in the garage really, but I always did. We have dirt-dobbers here so I always felt better w/ it plugged even in the garage!


----------



## donedealin (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok thanks alot.Trying to learn all I can about my prairire 700


----------

